# 17-inch WXGA Laptops

## Doomwookie

I'm thinking of buying a Toshiba Satellite P25-S607 that comes with one of those huge 17" WXGA screens to use as a portable gentoo box.  But I'm concerned about how well xfree might be able to deal with the oddball 1440 x 900 resolution.  Does anybody here have any experience with the widescreen laptops and how well they work with linux?

----------

## npmccallum

 *Doomwookie wrote:*   

> I'm thinking of buying a Toshiba Satellite P25-S607 that comes with one of those huge 17" WXGA screens to use as a portable gentoo box.  But I'm concerned about how well xfree might be able to deal with the oddball 1440 x 900 resolution.  Does anybody here have any experience with the widescreen laptops and how well they work with linux?

 That laptop sucks.  I played around with one for like an hour.  Its 2x the weight as my PB 17" with less features (and less stability).  As far as X, I think that resolution should work fine, but don't quote me.

Nathaniel

----------

## mantis

I have the Toshiba P20 (Untrackable model) and i run 1440x900 on it fine. The only thing i can't get working is the internal modem.

----------

## IMPERIUM

 *mantis wrote:*   

> I have the Toshiba P20 (Untrackable model) and i run 1440x900 on it fine. The only thing i can't get working is the internal modem.

 

Hey man, any change I can get a copy of your xfree config file for 1440x900, I have a p20 as well, but I cant seem to find a sample config with the modes lines in it  :Sad: 

if you cant attach the file here, and are willing to help, can email it to me at "primus <at> imperium <dot> ca"

----------

## mantis

Heya the laptop is no longer in my hands, but I will get the config file sent to me and send it on to you.

Send me an email at dylan.egan[at]optusnet.com.au reminding me about it. Thanks.

----------

## ppbenoit

I spent a lot of time finding the right timings for my hp pavillon zd7000 with 17" wxga:

This program help to compute modlines:

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

Check timings values automatiquely detected by X in /var/log/XFree86. So you can see max freq allowed by your monitor.

If you have got dual boot with windows, windows can give you some info too.

One important point that put me into trouble is that 1440x900 is 16/10  ratio, not 16/9 like it was mentioned in my vendors add...

	ModeLine     "1440x900@55"  97.54 1440 1472 1840 1872 900 919 927 946

	ModeLine     "1280x800@60"    83.9  1280  1312 1624 1656  800 816 824 841

	ModeLine     "800x600@60"      38.2    800   832    976 1008  600 612 618 631

Hope it can help you

----------

